# our baby Bella the english mastiff



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Bella our english mastiff pup is our newest addition to our family. weve had her for a week and already love her to death. shes sweet and smart n learning fast. shes 13 weeks old and over 30 lbs. shes gonna b lots of fun n grow up to b a big girl like her big sis Lucy our st bernard


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

aww so cute love the st.Bernard too


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, she is going to be a big but lovely girl.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... what a sweet little pup! She is a looker for sure!


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Thank u  there lots more of her to come. It will b fun to post her pix as she grows up.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Big baby!! Very cute!


----------



## Romi Fione (May 7, 2012)

very cute mastiff


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What a cutie!

I feel silly asking.. do St Bernards come in a naturally short coat, or is it clipped?


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

Sibe said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I feel silly asking.. do St Bernards come in a naturally short coat, or is it clipped?


 they come in short coat also... first time i saw a short hair i thought it was clipped to or that it had to be a mix lol


----------

